# Personal carrying preferances



## OULobo (Nov 5, 2003)

The issue of concealed weapons permits is being raised again in Ohio. It is a viable possibility that concealed weapons will be legal here in the near future. I am currently in a quandry as to my possible carrying habits. 

My question is for people who carry and live in states that allow concealed weapons. When/where do you and don't you carry a gun? How do you store your weapons when not in use? How do you or would you deal with the issue of childeren in the residence? Suggestions?

I currently carry a folder (or two, or three) just about everywhere as it is in the grey area of the weapons laws here and I don't think that will change, but I am wonder in how things will change if the CCW bill passes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2003)

I usually carry one folder with me and it's only has a four inch blade but it's tremendously sharp. I don't like carrying more than just one. Chances that someone may actually pick it up during a confrontation are too high. With just one and it's only used in a last ditch effort because if you pull a knife out on an attacker and they're unarmed... YOU'RE the one screwed. But it goes with if both of you are then you might as well start singing West-side story tunes enroute to jail together. Either way I've learned MA so I don't HAVE to use my knife but I'm comforted to know that it's there if I need it. 
Oh and if anyone asks... I always refer to it as a fancy tool. Not a weapon. 

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *My question is for people who carry and live in states that allow concealed weapons. When/where do you and don't you carry a gun? How do you store your weapons when not in use? How do you or would you deal with the issue of childeren in the residence? Suggestions?
> *



In Utah, according to a FAQ listed on http://bci.utah.gov/CFP/CFPFAQ/FAQForbid.html

<start of FAQ>

As a permit holder, exactly where can I carry or not carry a handgun?

The concealed firearm permit only exempts the permit holder from three laws: carrying a concealed and loaded firearm in a vehicle; carrying a concealed firearm on your person and; carrying a loaded and concealed firearm on or about school property. All other state and federal laws still apply. Such as, you may not carry a firearm in secured areas of an airport and you may not carry a firearm in secure federal buildings. These areas should always be posted. But please be aware of these restrictions in case they are not posted.

<end of this FAQ>

In other words, *with a permit*, you are allowed to travel with a gun in your car, on your person, and can go almost anywhere, including on or near school property.  The only places you can't is at an airport and federal buildings (such as courthouses).

Both my husband and I have carry permits.

When I do bring my gun with me, I prefer carrying it on me in my IWB holster.  Only rarely (because of clothes I may wear that doesn't make on-body carrying convenient) do I carry it in my specially designed holster purse.  If I can't or don't bring the gun with me, I will leave it in the small gun locker in the car or in the gun safe at home along with our hunting rifles.

I do have four children (ages 11, 9, 3, and 16 months).  My older two children are in martial arts along with me (American Kenpo) and they also have training in how to use firearms.  My oldest has gone hunting with my husband once so far.  Guns are not a mystery to my children and they know/understand clearly that firearms aren't playthings.  Whenever possible, my boys accompany my husband and me to shooting practices.  My girls are too young to handle guns.  When they become old enough, they can come with us to practices and perhaps also join with martial arts.

- Ceicei


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a CCW permit and carry in every venue where it is legal for me to do so.  This requires some planning before the fact, of course, as there are many places where one cannot take even a licensed firearm.  I also carry a tactical folder, a tactical light, and a pocket stick all the time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

In Michigan, the CCW laws changed, and with it became easier to get a CCW. Yet, the places you can go have been changed. Of course still no airport and no court rooms, also added were sporting events, and also all schools. A few other areas were added, just not sure, so I will wait for others to post that information.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2004)

If you want to know more about your state's current & pending gun laws, and issues related to concealed carry, you can go to http://www.packing.org/

- Ceicei


----------



## Akula (Jan 2, 2004)

OULobo,

You also asked about storage when not in use.  

You may want to think about a decent gun safe.  These can range in size from a large refrigerator to a shoe box that can be mounted under a desk.  My personally preference is a model with a dial combination, but keep in mind you can also get them with a keypad, and I saw one recently the size of a shoebox that opened with a fingerprint scan.  A good argument for a safe is that if someone were to break in, it would be a lot harder to carry a safe off that an individual shooting bag, and you can control access to its contents.

This will also help with kids in the house - just keep the safe locked, and don't tell anyone the combination.  BTW, change the combination immediately after you get the safe home, because some safes are set for a standard combination, just don't use birthdays, SSN#, phone numbers .....


----------



## OULobo (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I am gearing up for the upcoming day when OH will allow CCW permits and started to realize that I had no idea the intricacies involved in carrying. As for storage, right now I have no children and my fiance' is trained in firearms use also, so I just keep my weapon in a standard firebox. I think that soon I will invest in one of those coded lock boxes so that I can access the gun easier.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *In Michigan, the CCW laws changed, and with it became easier to get a CCW. Yet, the places you can go have been changed. Of course still no airport and no court rooms, also added were sporting events, and also all schools. A few other areas were added, just not sure, so I will wait for others to post that information. *


Hi everybody,  Michigans CCW law is only for handguns, no long guns, no edged or blunt weapons 
The places you can't carry in MI:
medical facilities i.e. hospitals, clinics
gov't buildings
Bars/ night clubs, any establishment that makes more than 50% of its sales in alcohol.
concert halls/arenas /theatres etc. that seat more than 2,500 people
casinos
day care, schools, colleges, universities etc.
areas of worship (unless you have permission from the officiate of the house of worship)
any place that has a sign posted; no CCW

Have a good un
Marvin


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2004)

Marvin,

Thank You for your detailed information and presentation.

I know someone would step up and correct me and give the proper list.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 3, 2004)

Just a shot sie note :
Remembe if you have a carry permi in state A theat dose not mean you can cross the state line and be covered in state B .
This kind of sucks for folks that like to travel with their weapons


----------



## Marvin (Jan 4, 2004)

No problem Rich!

as far a crossing state lines, that gets to be a hairy situation, best to contact the state police in the state you are going to, to be sure.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 4, 2004)

Texas has Reciprocity agreements with & states currently.

See *http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/chl/reciprocity.htm*

You better know the laws, not only is it a criminal offense ... but you lose a perfectly good handgun.

-Michael


----------



## Seig (Jan 8, 2004)

Something else to remember, it is against the law to be carrying a firearm and to consume alcohol at the same time.  Unlike driving, alcohol and firearms is a 0 tolerance.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Something else to remember, it is against the law to be carrying a firearm and to consume alcohol at the same time.  Unlike driving, alcohol and firearms is a 0 tolerance. *



For good reason.


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *For good reason. *


I absolutely agree.  I think that law should be more vigourously enforced.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 17, 2004)

> When/where do you and don't you carry a gun? How do you store your weapons when not in use? How do you or would you deal with the issue of childeren in the residence? Suggestions?



In Indiana firearms can't be carried into certain areas...such as schools, courthouses, etc.  You'll have to be aware of your state laws and your local ordinances and what they specifically state.  This isn't always easy!  Talking to local city and state cops I often find them disagreeing as to what is legal and what isn't when it comes to the possession of certain restricted weapons (i.e. short barrelled shotguns).

For storage with children in the house, I'd recommend a good gun safe.  If ease of access is an issue, you can get some with quick key pad devices that allow you to get the gun out quickly...yet it is safely stored away from curious little hands.

A large safe discourages theft.  The one I described above can be pried off of a bed frame or whatever it is attached to.  If theft isn't a concern (and with firearms it is always a concern), then some of the cheap, light storage cabinets for guns are useful.  They'll keep the kids out, if not the burglars.

I believe that since the time of this first post Ohio actually passed the CCW law.  If so, congratulations.

By the way...Indiana recognizes EVERY STATE'S PERMIT.  Come visit us, and feel free to carry.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 17, 2004)

where?  pretty much everywhere.  when?  95% of the time.  Storage?  gun safe.


BTW, guns and alcohol....never a real good idea, but NOT illegal everywhere.

And yes, Ohio did pass their new law.

As a general rule, consult an attorney about when you can and can not carry in your jurisdiction.  Then pay that attorney a retainer so you have someone to call in the event you have to use the weapon.  If you are involved in a shooting, however clean it may be, expect a very long night.  If you carry and have not considered and planned around this you may want to out your sidearm away until you do.

Chad


----------



## OULobo (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *
> I believe that since the time of this first post Ohio actually passed the CCW law.  If so, congratulations.
> 
> ...



Yes, sir. OH passed it just last week. It's pretty big news here. I posted a thread elsewhere on the site about it. The law doesn't take effect until the standard 90 day wait, but there are many people gearing up already.

Incase you're curious, the new law was in conjunction with a supreme court law that said that city and county laws and ordinances that prohibit firearms are unconstitutional. The new law says no carrying to schools, universities, venues that serve alcohol, government buildings, airports or any private establishment that posts a policy forbiding firearms on the premises. If carried in a car they must be holstered and in plain sight. To get the permit there you need to go to the sheriff's office and get a background check including fingerprints (that are supposedly going to be destroyed within 90 days) and take a sheriff managed firearms course. The part that was a big contention here was the issue of who was privy to the info of who has a permit. The compromise was that the press can get a full listing, but private citizen's can't. Kinda weird. 

I know that I'll get a permit, I still wonder how much I'll be using it though.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 18, 2004)

If you're pro-gun, get a permit anyway...whether you intend to use it or not.  Its similar to casting a vote.  You let the government know you appreciate the right to carry.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 18, 2004)

Couldn't have said it any better Steve.
on the same note, better to have a permit and never use it than to need one and not have it.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Couldn't have said it any better Steve.
> on the same note, better to have a permit and never use it than to need one and not have it. *



I'll be at the Sheriff's office in 70 days. You guys can count on it. 

One other comment. The compromise that allowed the law to pass was that the press would have the ability to obtain a list of all the permit holders. Some members of the state legislature stated that if this was abused, such as posting the whole list in the paper, the privilage would be eliminated. Not two days after the law passed a local writer stated in an editorial that she would post all the permit holders in her article. Her justification was that she didn't want her children to go to play at a house where there are guns present and wanted to make sure other parents have this option. 

-This seems ludicrous, because it only identifies the people with CCWs, not the people with guns for home defense. Her kids could still be playing at a gun owners home and she wouldn't know. 

-How does this affect the CCW holders besides trying to brand them with a scarlet letter that most don't care about wearing? It does however allow criminals to know who isn't carrying, effectively identifying easy targets. 

-Should there be a penalty for publishing this information as it is blatently disregarding the stated limits of the press's privilage.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 19, 2004)

yes there should be a penalty.  Bad/biased reporter should be publicly flogged, then tar & feathered.


In reality they will probably get awards for contributing to public awareness of the gun threat.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 23, 2004)

Question for Phil Elmore. 

Pardon my ignorance, I'm not a gun guy, but your grip on the gun and flashlight just look terribly awkward. It looks like you could really have an accidental trigger pull there. Why do you prefer it to the more common grip, say with your flashlight in reverse grip with the back of the wrist braced under the wrist of the gun hand?


----------



## Seig (Jan 23, 2004)

One of the reasons Ioriginally got my CCW was because I could.  IF the anti-gun lobby has it's way, it will become far more difficult in subsequent years.  It is easier to renew a license than it is to get a new one.  It is easier for them to tell you no you can't have one if you never have.....


----------



## HongKong Fooey (Jan 25, 2004)

I too live in OHIO and look forward to taking my course ...

Is there a list of approved sites for the course or a sign up ?

BW :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jan 27, 2004)

Check with the NRA or look for an Izaak Walton League in your area.  If neither of those pans out, check with your local or county police.  They usuallyhave several officers on staff that are firearms instructors that can probably get you in the right direction.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HongKong Fooey _
> *I too live in OHIO and look forward to taking my course ...
> 
> Is there a list of approved sites for the course or a sign up ?
> ...



They haven't released any acceptable courses and the Sheriff won't release any info until the 90 wait for the law to get enacted is over. Patients is key.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 6, 2004)

OULobo:
Good thread!  As some have mentioned, when you buy a gun, buy a gun safe at the same time.  Your pistol should either be on you or in your lock box.  The safest place for your pistol is on your person, under your direct control.  When looking for a lockbox, think about 5 sec. acquisition as a reasonable rule of thumb.  Anything longer than about 5 sec. and you might be kidding yourself- put it in your "big safe."
Also, anyone who carries sidearms should carry OC.  Fox brand is most recommended.  OC spray solves many situations more cleanly than pistols from legal, moral, financial and even tactical perspectives.

Black Bear:
Great question!  If I might offer an answer:  There are multiple ways to run pistol/light combos, argued ad nauseum.  Note, however, that the technique in the picture should not engender an accidental discharge.  What prevents accidental discharges is the trigger finger in "register" (extended, on the frame, not hovering in space or extended along the trigger guard).  Running a light should not compromise your ability to have your finger in register (no technique should).

The flashlight in the picture is designed to be used that way- sometimes called the "syringe technique- and came into vogue maybe 5 years ago.  It works well.  Hands back to back w/ the light in "reverse" is the Harries.  Most will find the Harries technique is faster, less cumbersome than the syringe in actual live-fire drills (reloading, clearing stoppages, etc.).  With a big light the Harries is very tiring, however.  

There are no perfect solutions, just reasonable compromises.

Be safe!

:asian:


----------

